# Multimin 90 Results - Before and After



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

It has been roughly two months since he got a dose of multimin 90 at 1mL/100lbs. Before and after with my ND buckling Johnnie. 

He was incredibly rusty when I first got him. Now, he is almost completely black with a few patches of rust left. But the difference is huge on him! Copper is a problem in this area, with high iron levels in the soil and water.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

He's so pretty!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Multimin that's Rx right?
He looks Great! Its hard to keep the those black ones black! They're beautiful when you can though I just ordered copper rods(copasure) my herd needs copper really bad,Jeffers now sells them for goats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks good! I'm going to have to give it a go next year, I like the fact that it has many minerals in it


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

It is an Rx medication, yes. But I got it through vetserv, kind of the under the table way to get it!

Up until now I have been using the copper rodbolusing bi-monthly for the entire herd, and I think I will alternate that with Multimin 90. But even with the rods it was a struggle keeping my black goats black (now have two with the addition of Johnnie, but with the rods, SuzieQ my other gal had rusty hocks), which is why I had to do it bimonthly.

Also, my other buck George had a fistail going, it is gone now! He isn't black, so he wasn't rusting, but it seemed like he needed a boost, too.

*Be warned, it stings them like a hornet. *Every goat of mine hollered after it was given SubQ. So they were tender for a little while after. I make them walk it off if they try and lay down, but some treats usually make it better, too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> But I got it through vetserv, kind of the under the table way to get it


I wouldnt say verserv is "under the table" lol..its perfectly legal, a great resource for those who do not have a vet near by or a vet who is willing to give meds when requested : )

You bucks looks great!!! handsome boy!


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I came across this post and so now Im wondering. My black alpine is getting rusty all over and so is my Lamancha. what does this mean? The stores here didn't have goat blocks or minerals in stock and said it would be over a month or more before they would get some in. So I got a Loose mineral for beef that's like 3 times higher in Cooper then what the goat minerals they could order has. So Im lost Please help. 
Thanks
Laura


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually that beef mineral is probably better. What brand is it?

I use Cargill Right Now Onyx Cattle Mineral.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I feed Payback minerals heres the info

*Stockmin 12-6 Plus* (Click here to open a window and print.)
For cattle on pasture.

*Feeding Directions*
Stockmin 12-6 Plus is designed to be fed to beef and dairy cattle in selenium-deficient areas. It is especially recommended when the ration contains grass forages or grass-grain mixtures and when cattle are on range or pasture. Stockmin 12-6 Plus contains organic copper for improved bioavailability. Stockmin 12-6 Plus may be fed either free choice or mixed with other feed. When feeding free choice, a covered mineral feeder is recommended to protect the mineral from the weather.

Consumption will vary with the type of ration being fed and the individual appetites of animals. With most feeding conditions, consumption should be 2 ounces per head daily. If consumption is more or less than desired mix with salt until the desired consumption is attained. Fresh, clean water should be available at all times.

Contact your local CHS nutrition consultant for assistance in planning a feeding program to meet your specific needs.

*Guaranteed Analysis* Calcium not less than12.0%Calcium not more than14.0%Phosphorus not less than6.0%Salt not less than4.75%Salt not more than5.75%Potassium not less than1.0%Magnesium not less than2.8%Cobalt not less than35ppmCopper not less than3,500ppmIodine not less than370ppmManganese not less than5,800ppmSelenium not less than53.0ppmZinc not less than7,000ppmVitamin A not less than300,000IU/lbVitamin D not less than30,000IU/lbVitamin E not less than500IU/lb

Is there anything that I need to add more of or less of?

So if this is good why is my black girls turning rusty?
Thanks again
Laura


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have well water?


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

No I don't, I have city water. While Im outside city limits, I still have the city water! But then most the water around her is undrinkable, I think its too Alkaline, not sure, all I know is most ponds, lakes and such have white stuff all around them. Some of the wells around her are so bad you cant even water your lawn with it. so they have to get cisterns. 
Laura


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You might want to see if you have high iron. Iron binds copper.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Multimin is great stuff! Use it quite a bit here too!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

An update!

My black goats have begun to show a bit of rustiness on their hocks and tums. So that was almost four months of effectiveness here. I am sure how long an injection works depends on the area. Maybe the duration is shortened here because of the high iron content of the soil and water. Perhaps in an area with low copper, but also low iron, would see it working in their goats for a longer period of time! 

I am still so sad that vetserv is closed up. Even their facebook page is not responding to people


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Confirmed that for me at least, the rustiness returns after four months. The black goats have again begun to turn rusty.

At least vetserv is open again! But it looks like they don't carry multimin 90 anymore. When I run out (it will be a while, at least), I will ask my vet if she can prescribe it for me. At least with an Rx for it, I can get it from Valley Vet or elsewhere.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I realize this is an old thread but hoping to revive the conversation!

So who out there is using MultiMin 90 and how frequently are you giving it?

I used it for the first time in October of last year. 

I am just finishing up kidding season and had some (suspected) selenium deficiency related issues. (weak kids, afterbirths taking long to drop, and one tough amniotic sac - not every kidding, but enough problems to suspect an issue) So... I'm thinking I should have re-dosed the herd sooner but my vet had prescribed it as two times per year. 

Anybody else have experiences with dosage and frequency they want to share?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I wanted to add... 

MultiMin90 contains 5 mg per mL of selenium whereas Bo-Se contains 1 mg per mL... so I thought 2 times per year seemed reasonable based on other folks use of Bo-Se.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I've used it 2-3 times a year. I do 1.5cc multimin and 2cc of vitamin e-ad at the same time. They use the selenium a lot better if you give something with e in it. 1cc of multimin paired with e is the same as giving 5cc of bo-se, selenium wise, so enough for a 200lb goat. 
I use it before breeding, before kidding and in the middle of the year sometimes.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've used it 2-3 times a year. I do 1.5cc multimin and 2cc of vitamin e-ad at the same time. They use the selenium a lot better if you give something with e in it. 1cc of multimin paired with e is the same as giving 5cc of bo-se, selenium wise, so enough for a 200lb goat.
> I use it before breeding, before kidding and in the middle of the year sometimes.


Thank you for your input! I will have to get injectable A/D/E, I have the oral gel but give it irregularly, I'll commit to dosing it with the MultiMin.

My mistake was clearly not giving another dose a few weeks before their due dates. Sigh...live & learn. I've given the last doe, who is due in another week, a dose of the oral Selenium/E gel so hopefully her kids won't have any issues. I'm definitely going to plan MultiMin for three times a year from here on out.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

What a lot of vets do with multimin 90 is play on the side of cause cause of the selenium AND they prescribe it as if its for a non deficient animal. Which would be twice a year. But for a deficient animal you can double that. Up to 4 times a year. And here is why. Assuming someone like yourself, with the knowledge of how to supplement and doing it but is still ending up with deficient animals. The animals are getting everything they can but still need more. So its highly unlikely to push them into any kinda of toxic area. They need the extra the multimin 90 can give them. In cases like this, 4 times a year is warranted. You still leave out your loose minerals so they can help maintain good levels as the 90 wears off. Got to remember. They were deficient even with the mineral mix and will become so again as the 90 wears off.

I have been talking with a cow vet/breeder and another goat breeder who give their new babies multimin 90 SQ in place of bo-se and have great results. This is the first year for the goat breeder. But to give an idea, she sold everything single kid last year cause they were in such bad shape. This year she is amazed at how good the kids are doing. We have done a few babies ourselves. Typically the weak ones and I must say, it seems to work pretty good. I havent had one case of a baby that doesnt wanna eat/suckle. We also do the adults prior to breeding and kidding.

My only complaint is how painful it is for the goats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you TDG - really good input. I'm not sure why I went along with my vet on this dosage as mineral supplementation is the one thing we have never been able to agree on. I was only able to get the MultiMin script after having liver analysis done on a buck we butchered. 

I have really been considering dosing it for a few of the kids with MultiMin - there are definitely some less thrifty kids than years past when I used selenium oral gel diligently for several months pre-partum. When they hit 10 lbs after a week maybe I'll give them 0.1 mL. 

What a waste of input in my doe herd and a loss of meat kid income to lose 4 buck kids to selenium!!! Never been this stupid before... sigh.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If you are selenium deficient, I would definitely do it every 3 months (4x a year).


----------

